# Guiding Star



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

A Christmas piece for flute and piano.

Like a child following a butterfly, people let themselves be guided by the Star to our savior.

I hope you like and comment. Comments are very important for us. Even if it is: this one I also didn't like because...
And if you like, by all means, say it! 
If you have more technical issues you would like to discuss, say it! We are happy to know you took the time to hear it at least once. And if it means something to you may be you will hear it more times and we would like to know.

Thank you in advance.

Hoping you like:

Krummhorn tried to fix the link, but apparently it didn't work too. And now I can't edit the OP.

Here goes the link.






[admin edit: repaired the link and edited text]


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I enjoy the piece quite a bit. I think your aesthetic works well in this kind of intimate setting, and I prefer it to the more cinematic presentation of your orchestral works (purely a matter of personal taste).

I'd give more specific comments, but I'd have to see the score, and I understand if you don't want to put it out there.


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is the score.

Thank you for your comments Mahlerian!

If anyone wants to play it do it and send me an mp3 with it.

I am happy to answer all questions you may have about it.

View attachment Estrela Guia.pdf


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

A few comments:
I appreciate the fact that the response to the opening flute call is not an exact sequence.

The cascading open fifths are probably meant to sound bell-like. Usually fourths are used. (not a criticism)

Even when you narrow down to two lines in bars 60ff, the harmonic implications of the lines are clearly heard. Excellent.

Your writing is motivic but varied throughout. The texture also retains just the right amount of diversity. I'm very impressed.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Pretty good. 
I only have one comment. I know the piano is the accompaniment here, but at some moments I felt I would like a slightly more rich piano part, particularly the bass line, those octaves become too static at some moments. Not very much, just little details, to feel it's "alive", like the flute.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Server not found" -- is the link incompletely typed?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Link repaired - try it again, PetrB


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Pretty good piece of music.


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Matsps. It's always good to know our work is appreciated!


----------

